# DIY 3D target repair



## 3DTRF.com (Apr 9, 2012)

Here is a simple way for all you DIY guys to repair your own 3D targets as soon as we get the stars by our name we will be selling here on AT in the classified section.


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Very impressive video, im curious to see how much this ends up costing


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks good. Looking forward to some costs on this product. Thanks


----------



## BigShow (Sep 4, 2006)

Single repairs kits starting at $55. They have "half case" and "full case" kits listed as well, but no mention how many repairs are in a case.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

single target kit is $55 half case is $195 and a full case is $270. I ordered a full case. I fixed 4 targets and still have 1 1/4 gallons left. This stuff does a lot of targets if you do it right.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice video. I'd love to see someone do a video on making and attaching replacement ears or fixing joints.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

tag


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Could you mix enough to just make a target? Everyone is always looking to make a good cube target........

In your estimation how big of a cube style target could you get with a case?


----------



## INarcher711 (Aug 25, 2012)

X2 milsy...was wondering the same thing. I would think you could make a pretty big target for $270.


----------



## Hawkeye1970 (Feb 20, 2013)

milsy said:


> Could you mix enough to just make a target? Everyone is always looking to make a good cube target........
> 
> In your estimation how big of a cube style target could you get with a case?


Good question. I've seen the video on YouTube and thought the same thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCOutdoors (Dec 6, 2012)

This stuff looks real similar to the 2-part mixture I've used for underground insulated pipe. Does the mixture have to be that accurate or just close?


----------



## 3DTRF.com (Apr 9, 2012)

The mixture needs to be as close as possible. We are working on a new formula that will make the mixture 2 to 1 so that it is easier to mix. We are still in the testing phase with that formula. A case would make a big target. A friend of mine has a blob target and it looks like it was basically poor into the box. You could do something similar to that with the our product if you wanted.


----------



## 3DTRF.com (Apr 9, 2012)

I really can't say how big that target would be it depends a lot on the ratio and how it is compressed. A case can repair up to 20 targets if it is mixed right and the holes are not much bigger than a softball or grapefruit. It will repair 5-8 targets that have holes in them the size of a bowling ball. I'm talking total size deep and wide as a bowling ball or grapefuit.


----------



## OCOutdoors (Dec 6, 2012)

I have a Longhorn deer target that I was going to throw away but may try to repair instead. How big of a hole will the single kit repair? Once dry does this stuff bond to original target good enough that it won't pull out when I go to pull my arrow out?would it be a good idea to drill some cross holes in the target so the new stuff will flow into the holes and hold better?


----------



## 3DTRF.com (Apr 9, 2012)

The single kit will repair something approximately the size of a bowling ball. It will bond to the old foam like it was a part of it from the beginning. This stuff expands and fills every crack it can get into. It gets very sticky while it is setting up and forms a good bond with the old foam. It is pretty common for us or our clients to repair targets that have been shot into 2 pieces. With a big hole you will need to not only use plastic but some type of support such as duck tape or thin pieces of wood to keep the plastic from expanding to far and popping the staples out of the target. You can call with any questions and I can explain the product and process a lot better. 602-999-1484


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

kool video,


----------



## Bushwacked (Apr 6, 2012)

:thumbs_up


----------



## Jimbo45 (Dec 6, 2012)

3DTRF.com said:


> I really can't say how big that target would be it depends a lot on the ratio and how it is compressed. A case can repair up to 20 targets if it is mixed right and the holes are not much bigger than a softball or grapefruit. It will repair 5-8 targets that have holes in them the size of a bowling ball. I'm talking total size deep and wide as a bowling ball or grapefuit.


5-8 bowling balls isn't a lot of volume for a cube target. That would be an expensive small blob target. Love the concept of this product, but not interested at those prices.


----------



## 3DTRF.com (Apr 9, 2012)

Jimbo45 said:


> 5-8 bowling balls isn't a lot of volume for a cube target. That would be an expensive small blob target. Love the concept of this product, but not interested at those prices.



It's not designed to be a DIY cube target. It is designed for repairing 3D targets. Compare the cost of a core vs the cost of repairing a core using 3DTRF and you will find significant savings. The material also holds up much better than the original foam of many targets.


----------



## Jimbo45 (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes, no doubt it is cost effective for target repairs, and the finished product looks great. I was really responding to the post about its use to make a cube. I should have quoted that post, but accident ly quoted your post. My bad.


3DTRF.com said:


> It's not designed to be a DIY cube target. It is designed for repairing 3D targets. Compare the cost of a core vs the cost of repairing a core using 3DTRF and you will find significant savings. The material also holds up much better than the original foam of many targets.


----------



## Bo Morris (Mar 6, 2010)

I have a ELK target that I need to repair. How much would I need to repair, I will need to to cut all the way through about the size of a bowling ball.


----------



## 3DTRF.com (Apr 9, 2012)

1/2 case should do an elk with that kind of hole in it.


----------



## 3DTRF.com (Apr 9, 2012)

Anyone interested in ordering please call the number in my signature. I finally got my stars. Thanks. Here are some targets I have repaired.


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

3DTRF.com said:


> Anyone interested in ordering please call the number in my signature. I finally got my stars. Thanks. Here are some targets I have repaired.


I'll have to get some to try.

You may need to look at target placement. Your Black bear is Happy Happy Happy!


----------



## 3DTRF.com (Apr 9, 2012)

LOL!!! I never noticed that!!!


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 8, 2008)

I got 3 cheap probably a box store brand deer targets. i picked them up for nothing but all three are missing their insert. All the inserts are pretty close in size to the older Delta backyard buck style.

How much would i need to fill these three targets?


----------



## 3DTRF.com (Apr 9, 2012)

1/2 case would probably do it.


----------



## 3DTRF.com (Apr 9, 2012)

ttt


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

FWI: You need to wear a mask when doing the sanding portion of the repair. I have done many targets with this stuff and it can get messy. If you ingest to much of the dust from sanding, it can make you very sick. I am speaking about respiratory sickness. I would have to believe that ingesting any amount of the dust is not good. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## 3DTRF.com (Apr 9, 2012)

tack09 said:


> FWI: You need to wear a mask when doing the sanding portion of the repair. I have done many targets with this stuff and it can get messy. If you ingest to much of the dust from sanding, it can make you very sick. I am speaking about respiratory sickness. I would have to believe that ingesting any amount of the dust is not good. Better safe than sorry.


Good point. Safety first!!


----------



## Foxtrot92000 (Dec 24, 2012)

I know this is a completely different type of material, but using the same method as the foam targets could it be theoretically possible to make a "core" inside a block target? Wouldn't the foam be able to expand inside the layers and make a solid "heart" that would stop the arrow?


--Alex


----------



## 3DTRF.com (Apr 9, 2012)

Foxtrot92000 said:


> I know this is a completely different type of material, but using the same method as the foam targets could it be theoretically possible to make a "core" inside a block target? Wouldn't the foam be able to expand inside the layers and make a solid "heart" that would stop the arrow?
> 
> 
> --Alex


I have never used it for that purpose but Ike from Ike's Outdoors used it on a glendel buck with the layered core and said that it worked well. He basically pored it into all the open areas and let it setup.


----------

